# MARSOC Photo Thread



## dmcgill (Oct 5, 2014)

I've seen this in a few of the other forums, and are always good threads. Pictures posted should be available in the public domain, if you are going to use anything from a personal collection it needs to be appropriate to *PERSEC*.

Enjoy!

Maritime/VBSS training, California 2013. Photo credit Vance Jacobs


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 5, 2014)

.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 5, 2014)

Advanced Sniper Training, Texas, 2013.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 5, 2014)

The photos are not showing up for me.  Are they hosted off site?  If so, disabled cross site scripting is gong to kill them for more than a few members here.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> The photos are not showing up for me.  Are they hosted off site?  If so, disabled cross site scripting is gong to kill them for more than a few members here.



They are, I tried using the "Upload File" feature but the button would not work. I have them all saved, I'll try again in a bit.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 5, 2014)

Blue question marks for me, as well.


----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2014)

The Upload a File button works for me...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 5, 2014)

pardus said:


> View attachment 11738


LOL!  I thought it was Rangers who were always breaking things.   

Seriously, though. use the site IMGUR.com. You can highlight a bunch of photos and drag n drop 'em in there.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 6, 2014)

.


----------



## pardus (Oct 6, 2014)

What did you do to make the pics show up?

Also, what's up with the NVGs during the daylight?


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 6, 2014)

.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 6, 2014)

pardus said:


> What did you do to make the pics show up?
> 
> Also, what's up with the NVGs during the daylight?



Third times a charm I guess! That's a good question, I'm sure it has something to do with it being a sanctioned photo op for recruiting purposes. The picture of the one Raider exiting the water is on recruiting posters. Either way, it looks dumber than shit.


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 6, 2014)

_Moto-boner intensifies _


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 6, 2014)

"So, see any grouse?"

"Nope, hit the whistle and call that damn dog back...fucker shreds everything before he flushes it anyways"


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 6, 2014)

Exercise Raider Spirit is the culminating event of Phase I of the nine-month Individual Training Course (ITC), where Marines that have been selected through a rigorous screening process to join MARSOC work toward learning the skills of a special operator and earning the 0372 Critical Skills Operator MOS.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 7, 2014)

.


----------



## brokenjar03 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm going to assume the day shot with NVG's will turn into a wonderfully photoshopped night shot of operator's exiting a raging sea.


----------



## devilbones (Oct 8, 2014)

brokenjar03 said:


> I'm going to assume the day shot with NVG's will turn into a wonderfully photoshopped night shot of operator's exiting a raging sea.


I want to know how he can have a tattoo on his wrist.  I am not sure that is within regs.


----------



## brokenjar03 (Oct 8, 2014)

devilbones said:


> I want to know how he can have a tattoo on his wrist.  I am not sure that is within regs.



They've got waivers for everything. EVERYTHING. Plus, he could have been grandfathered in, depending on when he got the tat. Or, the total size of the tat is less than the size of his hand, which makes it in regs when visible outside of PT gear.


----------



## dmcgill (Oct 8, 2014)

devilbones said:


> I want to know how he can have a tattoo on his wrist.  I am not sure that is within regs.



It's not in regs. 

He might have been grandfathered in, if he's an older Marine and got the tattoo before 2007. It's my understanding that current applicants to the command are highly discouraged to get any tattoo's regardless of placement or size and if you have a tattoo that violates Marine Corps regulations (like that one), there are no waivers.


----------



## devilbones (Oct 10, 2014)

brokenjar03 said:


> They've got waivers for everything. EVERYTHING. Plus, he could have been grandfathered in, depending on when he got the tat. Or, the total size of the tat is less than the size of his hand, which makes it in regs when visible outside of PT gear.


I was really just being funny (trying).  I have a sleeve and a MSgt in my mos has one too.  Our MGySgt has a tattoo that touches his neck.


----------



## walra107 (Apr 3, 2015)

Because there was no "Force Photo thread".....and I got Jealous.


----------



## CBTech (Apr 3, 2015)

At first I thought WTF with the NVG's in daylight but then realized that if there are cameras around then ANY of these shots are subject to being used in recruitment and alas, will be sent thru a photoshop session to pretty them up.

They're really going to town with that rescue saw, again with NVG's on. ??? Looks like the door is giving them hell. They need this guy ....


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 5, 2015)

Not an action shot, but one that means a lot to me.


----------

